# Access / VBA banking jobs in London



## poiu (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello All,

Whenever I do a job search in London for Access / VBA jobs I get inundated with £500-£700/day job adverts in 'banking'. Does anyone know if any of these jobs are doing something 'useful' (e.g. analysing the loan book) or are they all in the gambling/trading departments?

Thanks,

Poiu


----------

